# Fraken-bike (80's components) Economical Upgrade



## Unoriginal (Jan 18, 2006)

I have slightly different issue than the posts above about reducing weight on a new bike with current components. I am trying to figureout the best most economical way to lighten my triathlon franken-bike. I have a Quitana Roo Private Reserve Frame (2000 vintage). It built up with a Campy Super Record crank, brakes and front derailleur.Bottom bracket is nice small brand (which I forget) titanium model, obviously square taper. Dura-Ace bar end shifters, rear derailleur and 8 speed cassette. Late 80's era Shimano, Look style pedals(the first clipless Shimano pedals, I believe). Cane creek headset and aluminum stem, cinelli old school aluminum bars and Profile Century (I think) aero bars. Wheels are 32 spoke bomb proof monsters (650c). Specialized body geometry saddle (I like the way it fits my sit bones) and 80's Dura Ace seat post. The bike comes in at 22+ lbs. I would like to reduce several lbs off the bike, in the end, if possible to help with accelerations and whatever climbs I encounter (haven't had very many flat bike TT courses).

Where will I find the best bang for my buck in upgrading and reducing the over weight of the bike? At some point in the next couple years I am planning on taking the Super Record group (I have everything other than headset and bottom bracket) and building up a Zuno frame I have. I'd appreciate any advice.

BTW I am 5'11 143lbs and can't lose more than 5 more lbs to get to racing weight.


----------

